# How do I save my photos from a deactivated Iphone without losing data?



## RandomPineapple (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello. I have an iphone 6. This phone has locked me out. On the screen theres a text stating: "iphone disabled connect to itunes". It must have locked itself in my pocket or something. I have searched the web to try and find a solution to this. The catch is... I haven´t backed up all my photos. I know it is dumb that I have not done this. My icloud memory became full years ago. So now I am stuck with a phone that has taken most of my pictures hostage.

I then read that if you ever connected your phone to a computer with itunes, it had created a backup automatically, and that this is a solution. The catch is that I dont remember if I have connected it to itunes. When I check under account information on Itunes it states that the unit(my phone) is connected to this apple ID. But I guess this does not mean that it has been connected to the phone. When I try to connect the phone to itunes via the cord, an error code shows up ("itunes could not connect to this iphone an unknown error ocurred 0XE8000015"). After further research I have discovered that you need to have your computer trusted with the phone for this to work. I have connected the phone to the computer before. However everytime I connected them together, the "trust this device message popped up". I thought it was normal that this popped up everytime you connected it to the computer. I have later discovered that this is not how it it supposed to be. So now I can not connect my locked phone to itunes either.

I really wanna rescue my photos and videos.

I have looked at other options, like 3rd party software such as dr fones "screen unlock" and phonerescue. I don´t know if this is legit though.

Does anyone know any software that works and doesnt scam you on your money? Any software that does not require that your computer is trusted?

Or any solution to this?

Thanks on beforehand.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you actually looked in the computer? Taking it to an Apple store would also get everything back. In the future, either pay for extra storage or master the skill of backnig up the phone.


----------

